# blue red pk x white hmpk



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

hey guy well i decided to make a spawn log after my first attempt failed so yea ill add photos of the pair soon


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

hey does anyone know how to add pictures from your camera roll


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

hey finally figured it out,(wasnt tht hard) so here are the pics of the pair spawning. will add more soon as fry are hatching before my eyes!


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

more pics of them spawning.Fry pics soon to come.


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

dad tending nest and almost hatched fry in nest(you have to look really closely and you can see there eyes and their curled up bodies).


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

good job! lets see what offspring you get


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Congrats!! really love that female. Cant wait to see what you get from them


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

the parents are beautiful. I cannot wait to see the fry


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations on a successful spawn! The fry will definitely be interesting to watch.


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks everybody, update: some fry are beggining sneak away from the nest. not sure if dads too good culling as he keeps placing two dead fry in the nest i can see the frys growth from yesterday they seem way bigger, will try and get photos soon.


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

Better pictures of the parents and the fry are all now free swimming


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

lost quite alot of my fry but still have about 15 left and theyre getting big. 4 weeks old now and theyre starting to get to get a sheen on them and i think some may be showing some of dads dumbo gene as one has pectorals that are bigger than a normal 3 week old frys.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

keep em alive m8, good job so far!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice!


----------

